# Airco bottles



## dlane (May 19, 2018)

Anyone have Airco bottles , where do you get them filled ? .


----------



## Lordbeezer (May 19, 2018)

Praxair ..they are much cheaper here than airco...have to exchange.


----------



## Al 1 (May 19, 2018)

Call your local suppliers to get info on what is allowed for non commercial rules etc, etc..  I purchase my bottles. They only allow up a certain size for non commercial use.  After purchase I hold on to my purchase receipts.   Al


----------



## vocatexas (May 19, 2018)

Make sure you keep a copy of your lease with whoever you sign with. I've been arguing with AirGas for fifteen years about a bottle they claim I have that I never had. I'm with Praxair now, but none of them seem to be very good about keeping up with bottles.


----------



## dlane (May 19, 2018)

Well 25-30 years ago in Texas I bought what airgas called lifetime lease bottles the carbon copy recipes are long gone. 
In Texas and Arkansas I exchanged them no problem usually from the delivery truck when they were local to me.
They didn’t seem to care if the neck ring was marked or not , seems they do here in Cali I got my 75/25 exchanged here and they charged me again for the bottle, so I guess I’m screwed when I need gas. The Airco is a120cf oxygen , with Airco on the ring.


----------

